# Legal Stuff, Getting Arrested etc.



## Andy Capp

Just as a further point to my bit on Credit Cards on THIS thread, I thought it might be an idea to give you your rights should you ever be arrested (I truly hope this doesn't happen to you, but forewarned is forearmed). An example, you're in a car accident where someone is hurt, even though it might not be your fault you will be arrested and held until it is worked out who is to blame....

This *IS* how Dubai works... (based on a long conversation with a mate who was in the wrong place at the wrong time and went through the whole process....).

You will be taken to the police station that is local to where the incident occurred. Where no-one will tell you much, and you'll end up in one of the cells, these aren't particularly nice places and everyone will try to rip you off, so if you have some cash (you'll be searched before you go in, so no mobiles etc.) keep it secure and don't "large it". You can buy phonecards for access to the telephone, you will not be given a fee phone call, you can buy toiletries and snacks inside but they'll be at rip-off prices, ie 1 packet of cigarettes AED50!! You won't (unless it's very, very quiet) get a bed, you'll be lucky to get a mattress and blanket, the showers are disgusting, the toilets even worse. Ring your Embassy by all means, but they can't get you out...

You may be offered bail at this point if you're a good blagger, but usually you wont.

By law you MUST be seen by the public prosecutor within 48 hours of arrest (unless unfit by drink, injury or drugs), in order to satisfy this requirement you will be seen by a police officer within 24 hours of your arrest where you will be asked about the circumstances of the incident. TELL THE TRUTH. It'll be worse for you if you don't.

You will be asked to sign a document in Arabic, upto you, you don't know what you're signing and if it goes to court then your sig is on it, so tough. You can demand that it gets translated into your mother tongue BUT this will slow down the process.

When you get to the Public Prosecutor (Neeabba (phonetically)), you wait for ages - it can be 2am when you're called to go, he conducts the interrogation in Arabic, you should have a translator, an English translator is always there, if you speak Spanish only (for example) then you'll need to wait for a few more days in the cells until you can be seen with a translator. You will be asked to sign your statement that's written in Arabic, again, up to you, if you refuse, the document will go to the translation dept in the PP's office, when it comes out in your language sign it. While you're at the PP's office ask for bail, the PP will decide whether or not he's going to give you it and under what circumstances. It will always include your's and, if you only have a visit visa, another male's passport with valid residency stamp. KEEP THIS DOCUMENT (even though it's written in Arabic) you'll need it to get bail.

Assuming bail conditions can be satisfied, you can be bailed at the police station of your arrest for a period of x days. 

Take a note of your case number, you can get updates of what is happening by calling PP's call centre on 700040000, then 2,1,7, (it's a "Push 2 for English" type system), but you need either the case number (on top of the document from PP or the police file number (on your arrest paper - both in Arabic).

*Lawyer's*. Depending on the severity of your case and how much money you have depends on whether it's worth hiring a lawyer. a lawyer will charge you in advance and you have no recourse, they may not even turn up in court, but will send their minion. Up to you, for example, you're drunk and/or had a fight, don't bother, you're drink driving, don't bother.

At court you'll have a translator (or you should have) if you do not it'll be adjourned, all conversation takes place in Arabic and you will have no idea what's being said, the translator will not give you word-for-word, he'll summarise and quite often will miss out salient points. He doesn't care. You can always bring your own (paid for) translator but they're $$$. If you have a lawyer he'll say everything to the judge and ignore you, you'll probably say nothing but confirm your name. Judges don't like anything other than Arabic spoken in the courtroom.

There are 3 people on the bench, the judge is in the centre, his male secretary is on his left, and the Public Prosecutor (who is also the judges sponsor) sits on his right. Surprisingly most defendants (c90%) are found guilty....

You can appeal the verdict as soon as it's given (unless you're still in custody where it's off to Al Awir for you and you appeal the next day). It costs AED10 to appeal and your appeal will be heard when ever it's heard 3-8 weeks depending on how busy things are.

(Men, I don't know any women who've gone through this part). You get to central jail in Al Awir having spent 6 hours in the cells below the courthouse.... Where you get given a white uniform, no coloured anythings allowed, so white pant/socks etc.. You're then searched again (hash and phones have been found in there and certainly in police cells) and off you go to the transit section where you may if you're lucky get a bed, but more likely you'll be on your blanket (which isn't washed) on the floor. Each "Amber" - room - has 96 bunks making a total of 192 beds. Later your photo gets taken and the next day you're transferred to your amber for the duration of your sentence.

Breakfast is served at 5am, lunch at 11am and supper at 5pm. Hope you like rice....

there is a shop there that sells stuff like crisps, coke, choc, phonecards, toiletries, you're allowed to go twice a week. 

there are phone booths there and depending on what you've been done for depends on how often you can use them - illegal sex, ie living with a woman who isn't your wife, and it's once a week for 5 minutes, (this is what my mate was done for, and he didn't have sex with her, she robbed him of AED60K, he reported it and was done for living with her).

On day of release you're let out of the jail, hope you've got transport cos it's a long walk...

Any questions, please feel free, I'll not be able to answer them all, but i probably know a man who can....

Elph - Sticky?


----------



## Ogri750

Great post andy..........very informative 

Now, will the hacker who cracked Andy's account please let the real Andy sign back in


----------



## Andrew Farrant

Out of interest - if you are convicted of a crime which is morally and legally acceptable in the west, like living with someone, how long is the sentence and do you get deported once your sentence is finished ?


----------



## Andy Capp

Andrew,

I'll answer your question directly. 3-6 months and deport.

However it is unlikely you'll be arrested for it unless either someone complains or another offence is commited (eg, you have a burglary)...


----------



## Andrew Farrant

WOW !!!!! Big life changing stuff for what in our terms (yes, I know we are running under UAE law and I respect that) is a very minor transgression. This "illegal sex" and co-habitation issue is probably my greatest worry about dubai.

We are all human and red blooded so how do people cope with this law ? Drugs no problem, drink driving no problem, everything else no problem - it is all common sense and stuff you should not do anyway but life would be miserable without normal human contact so how do people get around it ? Surely you don't have to scuttle off into the shadows or go camping in the desert to have a girlfriend ?

The question is not a sleazy one, it is meant very seriously  I am looking to come to dubai maybe as early as 1st March if the company can pull it's finger out so I am frantically trying to learn as much as I can.

For example - if you have two rooms, is having a female flat mate living in the other room still classed as co-habitation ?


----------



## Andy Capp

The fact that lots of people do such things, does not mean that it's legal.


----------



## sgilli3

Andy Capp said:


> The fact that lots of people do such things, does not mean that it's legal.


Spot on Andy.

Also note- that even with a 2 bed apartment etc- you can not share with the opposite sex unless you are married or related ( siblings etc)


----------



## Andrew Farrant

Ah ....... comprende

Is it a question of no one ever knowing or provided you are discreet a blind eye is turned ?


----------



## ranjeet

I have a flat in dubai, but reading all these extreme laws and rules, makes me want to sell it.. get my profit and leave! The rules are very intimidating!


----------



## Ogri750

If you are dicreet, no-one will know you aren't married.

Just wouldn't advise a chorus line of young ladies in and out of your apartment


----------



## Ogri750

ranjeet said:


> I have a flat in dubai, but reading all these extreme laws and rules, makes me want to sell it.. get my profit and leave! The rules are very intimidating!



And you didn't check beforehand???


----------



## Andrew Farrant

Ogri750 said:


> Just wouldn't advise a chorus line of young ladies in and out of your apartment


That's blown that then so to speak  Or not as the case may be. 

Seriously, thanks for the guidance. This whole legality and what to do if you are arrested thread is VERY useful to a newbie who does not fancy bed sharing with 192 people, 65% of whom have unpaid bills.

Obviously there are things like fighting, drugs, stealing etc etc that will quite rightly get you in trouble, but what other little "faux pas" are waiting to get the ill informed ????? Am thinking of things like in Thailand it is illegal to stand on a coin or note because it bears a picture of the King's head .....

What other UAE (Dubai) specific things are there to be wary or mindful of ??


----------



## sgilli3

Dont make obscene hand gestures while driving ( ie: the bird).

Giving it to the wrong person, could get you in a lot of trouble.
......

Im sure others will chime in with many more examples!


----------



## Andy Capp

But you can give them 2 fingers cos they don't know what it means.....

(Not that I would recommend it mind you....)


----------



## Andrew Farrant

Ok, that will take practise, it has become second nature !

I have heard that there is a difference between people that wear white / black robes and to be careful of one. What is the difference please (if any) and which do you need to more respectful to and why ?


----------



## Andy Capp

None, it's just fashion, nor is there any difference between the head dresses, just the way they're tied, colours are immaterial so to speak).


----------



## Andrew Farrant

So reading between the lines, am I to believe it is not ACTUALLY as draconian as it might seem provided you are sensible, discrete and don't do anything overtly dumb flaunting in the face of the local culture ??


----------



## Andy Capp

That sums things up rather well, however you should always be aware of what _could _happen....


----------



## Andrew Farrant

Good advice and well heeded - thanks.

So are there any quirky local things to watch out for that could cause offence or get you into trouble ?


----------



## webjunky

one tip - whenever in legal trouble in dubai, contact your local consulate immediately!!!


----------



## Pasanada

Just to follow on from the co-habitating thread; practise safe sex, you don't want to end up pregnant/making your partner pregnant (or anyone you're NOT living with!!)....there could be some serious implications here too!!!

Contraception is widely available.


----------



## Andy Capp

webjunky said:


> one tip - whenever in legal trouble in dubai, contact your local consulate immediately!!!
> 
> - - - - - -
> The Dubai City Information Site


That's true, but they can't do much, they can't get you out for example, but at least they'll know where you are...


----------



## HelenG

Andrew Farrant said:


> The question is not a sleazy one, it is meant very seriously  I am looking to come to dubai maybe as early as 1st March if the company can pull it's finger out so I am frantically trying to learn as much as I can.
> 
> For example - if you have two rooms, is having a female flat mate living in the other room still classed as co-habitation ?


If you haven't already done it, pick up a copy of the Dubai Explorer residence guide, and if you can find it, the Red Tape book. Both are very informative, especially the latter which lists in bullet point format, exactly what paperwork etc you need to apply for things like your driving licence, alcohol licence and the process of getting any documents legalised before you come over.


----------



## Andrew Farrant

Thanks Helen - will find them both !!!!!


----------



## tito888

Ogri750 said:


> If you are dicreet, no-one will know you aren't married.
> 
> Just wouldn't advise a chorus line of young ladies in and out of your apartment


+1 totally right


----------



## Andrew Farrant

On the "cohabiting" subject, I understand people are "discreet" and that is kind of OK, but does this also apply to hotels ? How do unmarried tourists get on or are they not allowed in ?


----------



## HelenG

Andrew Farrant said:


> On the "cohabiting" subject, I understand people are "discreet" and that is kind of OK, but does this also apply to hotels ? How do unmarried tourists get on or are they not allowed in ?


Same kind of thing really, be discreet. Its not like they ask for your marriage certificate when you check in.


----------



## smita

I have a question about the cohabitation issue... what about people visiting? I'm moving out there for a year, and have a ton of people planning to visit, of both sexes. I am married but my husband isn't joining me immediately.

If he is not there, and i have male friends who are stopping through Dubai, is that something I should worry about?


----------



## ACoz2000

I am in the Safety industry and it is not unusual if the is an serious accident on a building site or workplace that the Health and Safety Guy gets locked up... as a scape goat! It is worrying but in Abu Dhabi its varies, I deat with two deaths on sites and was never put in jail, didn't even go to court...

Sometimes I think its how we behave when confronted by the authorities which determines our fate... Be nice, try and learn some arabic and be very respectful of their authority or on your head be it!


----------



## Suey

Andrew Farrant said:


> On the "cohabiting" subject, I understand people are "discreet" and that is kind of OK, but does this also apply to hotels ? How do unmarried tourists get on or are they not allowed in ?


What if , say a male relative is visiting you for a couple of days or weeks, and you are discovered to have a male in your flat?would they want proof? and what proof would you give if the male is a cousin?


----------



## Elphaba

Suey said:


> What if , say a male relative is visiting you for a couple of days or weeks, and you are discovered to have a male in your flat?would they want proof? and what proof would you give if the male is a cousin?



They??

You are only likely to be asked for proof if you draw attention to yourself and the police are called. Visitors are fine.

Really folks, common sense goes a long way....

-


----------



## greatexpectations

Andy,
How about the penalties for more frequent crimes:
- alcohol on premises w/ no liquor licence
- maid on local visa

??


----------



## Andy Capp

greatexpectations said:


> Andy,
> How about the penalties for more frequent crimes:
> - alcohol on premises w/ no liquor licence
> - maid on local visa
> 
> ??


1000 fine (but you'll stay 48 hours in jail).
Dunno...


----------



## sgilli3

greatexpectations said:


> Andy,
> How about the penalties for more frequent crimes:
> - alcohol on premises w/ no liquor licence
> - maid on local visa
> 
> ??


I believe the fine for being caught using a maid who is not under your sponsorship is 50,000dhs fine ( for person hiring the maid) and the maid will be deported.

The only legal way to have home help is to 
a) sponsor a maid 
b) use an agency for hourly help ( around 35 dhs per hour)


----------



## Suey

Elphaba said:


> They??
> 
> You are only likely to be asked for proof if you draw attention to yourself and the police are called. Visitors are fine.
> 
> Really folks, common sense goes a long way....
> 
> -


[email protected] they??...I just carried on with everyone refering to them as ''they''
Thanks for the info


----------



## Andy Capp

*Signing Arabic Documents*

If unfortunately you are arrested, you'll be interviewed by an officer in sand coloured uniform and you will be asked (or probably shouted at) to sign a handwritten document in Arabic with a "No problem" or a "Sign and you go home" gesture.

YOU DO NOT HAVE TO SIGN

You should ask for a court recognised translator to tell you accurately what is written cos guess what, the police lie (I know from personal circumstances). You can also write something like "I do not understand what has been written here, I do not accept this statement". This will make the police shout even more, don't let it worry you. Under police procedures law they MUST give you a court approved translator if you request it. Incidentally this just happens at the Police Station, at the Public Prosecutor they have a court approved translator with you (As long as you speak one of the mjorlanguages used here).

Now in practical terms sometimes you will just take the police's word for it and sign, but you do have other options.

Incidentally if you're English you should call the British Embassy directon 04 309 4339 and speak to Manar (Manar is the Embassy's police staion visitor) or her boss, Fiona. They will say that there's nothing they can do whih is strictly correct, but believe me they're important to get on your side because a phone call from your Embassy to say the Public Prosecutor will spur them into action. They will visit you within a day or so and bring you some info. Also the UK Embassy do give you the imformation that is (generally) correct in UAE law, that is not to say that what they say will happen, we all know what it's like here.


----------



## newbiedubai

here is an interesting question, and I doubt anyone would have the exact answer but am interested on thoughts,

I'm thinking of going to israel (on vacation from Dubai) I have two passports (x2 nationality), I would fly to Amman, and switch passports to enter and exit Israel then come back to Dubai through Amman, how much trouble would I get into if I got searched upon entry to Dubai or if anytime back in Dubai the Israeli stamp got found? the other alternative would be to ship the other passport from Amman to home (Canada) before getting on the flight back to Dubai, seems rather extreme though, but hey, someone already mentioned, nice to know what could happen


----------



## Suey

newbiedubai said:


> here is an interesting question, and I doubt anyone would have the exact answer but am interested on thoughts,
> 
> I'm thinking of going to israel (on vacation from Dubai) I have two passports (x2 nationality), I would fly to Amman, and switch passports to enter and exit Israel then come back to Dubai through Amman, how much trouble would I get into if I got searched upon entry to Dubai or if anytime back in Dubai the Israeli stamp got found? the other alternative would be to ship the other passport from Amman to home (Canada) before getting on the flight back to Dubai, seems rather extreme though, but hey, someone already mentioned, nice to know what could happen


You simply won't be allowed entry in Dubai once Israeli stamp is found. So you might want to do whatever you can to make sure you dont have the Israel stamp with you at Dubai airport.


----------



## Andy Capp

Whilst correct Suey, I know loads of people who go to Israel an a second passport - most are Russians, I would just do the Amman trip as uggested, many do do it, don't bother posting it etc., too much risk involved.


----------



## Elphaba

Suey said:


> You simply won't be allowed entry in Dubai once Israeli stamp is found. So you might want to do whatever you can to make sure you dont have the Israel stamp with you at Dubai airport.



That isn't strictly true. If a person is a UAE resident, subsequently getting a stamp _could_ be a problem and would not be a popular move, but it is not an issue for someone wanting to come on a tourist visa.


Take a look at the last letter & response in this column..

The National Newspaper

-


----------



## Suey

Elphaba said:


> That isn't strictly true. If a person is a UAE resident, subsequently getting a stamp _could_ be a problem and would not be a popular move, but it is not an issue for someone wanting to come on a tourist visa.
> 
> 
> Take a look at the last letter & response in this column..
> 
> The National Newspaper
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba for that, I guess it all depends then. These guys here never stick to one thing today it is this, tomorrow it is that. I had a bit of issues when getting my work visa for here because, of that kinda stuff. I was asked to produce a lot of documentation just because of it; basically it was a hassle for me.


----------



## mojoboy7

*Grapes lovers beware*

An expat is now being detained because of his love for grapes. upon checking arrival at Dubai airport a security personnel stopped him & his wife due to some suspicious object in his hand carried baggage. As per the security personnel it was a marijuana seed but as the guy recalled it was the grapes seeds he put on his bag instead of throwing it elsewhere. They explained to the investigating officer at the Airport that it is not marijuana but they asked him to sign a report in Arabic which he later on signed because they convinced him that it is nothing but the normal procedure. They detained the guy pending his case. What law is this? Law of? please define this law anyone?


----------



## Andy Capp

mojoboy7 said:


> An expat is now being detained because of his love for grapes. upon checking arrival at Dubai airport a security personnel stopped him & his wife due to some suspicious object in his hand carried baggage. As per the security personnel it was a marijuana seed but as the guy recalled it was the grapes seeds he put on his bag instead of throwing it elsewhere. They explained to the investigating officer at the Airport that it is not marijuana but they asked him to sign a report in Arabic which he later on signed because they convinced him that it is nothing but the normal procedure. They detained the guy pending his case. What law is this? Law of? please define this law anyone?


Which I think just goes to prove my point about not signing anything you do not understand...

Forewarned is forearmed...


----------



## Ogri750

I got pulled over by the police who stated I was driving along the hard shoulder. I tried to point out that I was in fact on the slip road from a garage. My mobile phone holder (suction type) then decided it wanted to fall off the windscreen.

So I did what most sensible drivers would have done and pulled off the road to re-attach it, as I didn't want to be rummaging around under the seat whilst driving. Holder all refixed I rejoined the traffic.

Anyhow, the police didn't want to listen and shoved a form in Arabic in front of me to sign. I politely refused saying that I didn't read Arabic and wouldn't sign something I couldn't read.

The end result................. 6 black points on my licence. I did try to dispute it, but you can imagine how far that got me


----------



## mariangela

Can someone please help me?
I have being living in Dubai for 4 month i work for a uk base company in dubai i havent seen my boyfriend of 7 years since i came My birthday was at the end of april so we decided it was a good idea to have him over for a holiday he is staying in my flat and we were trying to keep it low key.
But on thursday he went to a bar with a friend to watch a football match got drunk, took a taxi and the taxi driver drop him and his friend in jail. Today is sunday he is still in jail im loosing my mind. There is anyone there that can help?
Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp

Hope that helps, don't worry.

Find out case number from detainee, it's in arabic at the top of a piece of paper signed and stamped in blue by the public prosecutor.
Call 700040000 then 217 (for English).
Quote case number (2009/xxxxx) and state criminal or traffic and Police Station name.
Ask exactly what the charges are.
Apply for kefalah (bail) over the phone.

Then at least you know what you're up against.

*THIS APPLIES TO DUBAI EMIRATE ONLY*


----------



## dsackman

HelenG said:


> Same kind of thing really, be discreet. Its not like they ask for your marriage certificate when you check in.


Actually not quite true. We (wife and I) visited in November for interviews and at 2:00am in the morning the hotel at first wanted to give us separate rooms, then separate beds, and only after I produced our marriage license did we get a king bed. It was the Holiday In in DIC.
In the mean time there was a guy with two pro's who got a room with no questions asked.


----------



## dub res

hi guys, I have a question.

If you had a visa with a company and before you cancle that, you have found a new job and started that one, not officially, and after sometime your previous company ask you for confirmation, if you been working during this time or not, but nobody from Gov. cought you working in the office, could the old office cause a problem for you?

Can't you say that, I was going there just to get to know the new office and help them, unpayed? Is it illigal? 

If somebody had worked on a visit visa for a year, and after 2 years government be informed about it, what would be the case?

thanks, its quite urgent


----------



## taskeen

hi andy

i am now living in dubai for 6 months and apparently got a traffic fine for passing through a red signal this was in january.I only found this out recently on the internet.it says the car must be impounded for 15 days,8 black points and aed800 fine...this is the only car i have and have to commute to work with shifts...

please help.


----------



## Andy Capp

Get a hire car mate, what else can you do?

Pay the money and have a hire car waiting, BUT hire the car before you go to the police....


----------



## taskeen

thanks...might just do it before going on holiday..


----------



## Drew88

Useful info, thank you


----------



## New Expat Dude

*Move!*

Young lady, you are living in the land of insane laws. Move out of the stone age and you won't get attacked by dinosaurs...



mariangela said:


> Can someone please help me?
> I have being living in Dubai for 4 month i work for a uk base company in dubai i havent seen my boyfriend of 7 years since i came My birthday was at the end of april so we decided it was a good idea to have him over for a holiday he is staying in my flat and we were trying to keep it low key.
> But on thursday he went to a bar with a friend to watch a football match got drunk, took a taxi and the taxi driver drop him and his friend in jail. Today is sunday he is still in jail im loosing my mind. There is anyone there that can help?
> Thanks


----------



## webjunky

i think it's a combination of both personally. no one knowing obviously is the best case for you. now knowingly turning their eyes is another story, though this happens a lot. as discussed it happens a lot, but why risk it? why not just not tell anyone?


----------



## reasonant

useful information! Many thanks.


----------



## herve

Andrew Farrant said:


> Out of interest - if you are convicted of a crime which is morally and legally acceptable in the west, like living with someone, how long is the sentence and do you get deported once your sentence is finished ?


Usually 3 months in jail (up to a year) followed by mandatory deportation.


----------



## Joey B 18c

thanks for the info, it seems like dubai should reconsider some of these punishments to make it more friendly for tourism/expats... I can't see the city reaching it's full potential otherwise


----------



## S.I.T

UAE to issue new labor law very soon. will kepp you posted.


----------



## SBP

Joey B 18c said:


> thanks for the info, it seems like dubai should reconsider some of these punishments to make it more friendly for tourism/expats... I can't see the city reaching it's full potential otherwise


Why should it? Their laws are their laws and people should abide by them. That goes in whichever country you find yourself in. People from the west do have a somewhat self righteous air about ourselves, that they are and know best. everyone is different and what we might feel is restrictive others don't. If you don't like the laws of where you are, move to somewhere else.
The Aussies have it right, everyone welcome but abide by our laws, if not sod off!


----------



## Andy Capp

SBP said:


> Why should it? Their laws are their laws and people should abide by them. That goes in whichever country you find yourself in. People from the west do have a somewhat self righteous air about ourselves, that they are and know best. everyone is different and what we might feel is restrictive others don't. If you don't like the laws of where you are, move to somewhere else.
> The Aussies have it right, everyone welcome but abide by our laws, if not sod off!


So hypothetically if all lesbians, jews or homosexuals were punished in this country (no, really?) would you live here because "Their laws and their laws"?

Or would you disagree with the rules but live here anyway cos they pay decent $$$$

You can't have it both ways. The Sheikh got off cos he was ruing family, me or you? We'd be thrown away without the key.

HOWEVER.

We choose to live here - they do not make us.

Risk and reward!


----------



## SBP

Andy Capp said:


> So hypothetically if all lesbians, jews or homosexuals were punished in this country (no, really?) would you live here because "Their laws and their laws"?
> 
> Or would you disagree with the rules but live here anyway cos they pay decent $$$$
> 
> You can't have it both ways. The Sheikh got off cos he was ruing family, me or you? We'd be thrown away without the key.
> 
> HOWEVER.
> 
> We choose to live here - they do not make us.
> 
> Risk and reward!


Yes would abide by ther laws and if you break them you get what comes to you. Each to their own, but people can't whinge about not agreeign with the laws if they know about them beforehand.
And yes will be here purely for the wedge!! Am cynical after all


----------



## SBP

Andy Capp said:


> So hypothetically if all lesbians, jews or homosexuals were punished in this country (no, really?) would you live here because "Their laws and their laws"?
> 
> Or would you disagree with the rules but live here anyway cos they pay decent $$$$
> 
> You can't have it both ways. The Sheikh got off cos he was ruing family, me or you? We'd be thrown away without the key.
> 
> HOWEVER.
> 
> We choose to live here - they do not make us.
> 
> Risk and reward!


All powerful people get off, happening in Uk right now with all the dodgy bloody MP's and their expenses. Takes the Piss!


----------



## Andy Capp

SBP said:


> All powerful people get off, happening in Uk right now with all the dodgy bloody MP's and their expenses. Takes the Piss!


Different argument totally.


----------



## extremal

Hi Guys,
I am transferring my visa from one job to another.. yesterday our PRO came saying that visa cannot be transferred because I have open CID case... I have no idea of what it can be, the only possible thing is a small accident that I have in October 09, I hit at the back, but nothing had happend to other car so we didn't stop.. but after that I extended my car registration without any problem.
Another strange thing that I didn't receive any calls from police regarding the case.. I think if it's something serious they would call me .. am I right? and what to do .. ?
Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp

extremal said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am transferring my visa from one job to another.. yesterday our PRO came saying that visa cannot be transferred because I have open CID case... I have no idea of what it can be, the only possible thing is a small accident that I have in October 09, I hit at the back, but nothing had happend to other car so we didn't stop.. but after that I extended my car registration without any problem.
> Another strange thing that I didn't receive any calls from police regarding the case.. I think if it's something serious they would call me .. am I right? and what to do .. ?
> Thanks


Call police general station - near t2 at airport, ask to speak to CID wanted persons dept, give them your pp number and they'll tell you which police station to go to, go with your pp and they'll take a statement and give you bail with your pp - as long as it's nothing serious, then after the case is hesrd (and you'll be found guilty - gotta love justice here) you pay the fine and get your pp back along with a letter from police station saying that they've held it from date a to date b, that way no fines at immigration!

It is simple really, just a ball ache.


----------



## extremal

Andy Capp said:


> Call police general station - near t2 at airport, ask to speak to CID wanted persons dept, give them your pp number and they'll tell you which police station to go to, go with your pp and they'll take a statement and give you bail with your pp - as long as it's nothing serious, then after the case is hesrd (and you'll be found guilty - gotta love justice here) you pay the fine and get your pp back along with a letter from police station saying that they've held it from date a to date b, that way no fines at immigration!
> 
> It is simple really, just a ball ache.


thanks for your answer! do you think that it's not a serius thing? I just think that if the case opened since November (almost 2 months) and nobody called me ..it shouldn't be serious..
otherwice it's very simple for them to find me.. am I right?


----------



## Andy Capp

extremal said:


> thanks for your answer! do you think that it's not a serius thing? I just think that if the case opened since November (almost 2 months) and nobody called me ..it shouldn't be serious..
> otherwice it's very simple for them to find me.. am I right?


If it was you'd at least have had a call, that's why you might as well go along, if you think it was that, you could always just go to the police station nearest to where the "offence" happened, they'll know.


----------



## extremal

Andy Capp said:


> If it was you'd at least have had a call, that's why you might as well go along, if you think it was that, you could always just go to the police station nearest to where the "offence" happened, they'll know.


thanks a lot.. I am really stressed, I signed new apartment contract yesterday paid money .. and got this "good" news  plus my new job .. I don't think that people there will be happy to have this kind problematic employee


----------



## extremal

well, I went to police station, they gave me court case and send me to court. So the problem indeed was that small accident. Court decision is 2000AED+ 1 month jail. the most strange thing is that I didn't receive anything about court, trial and etc. Guys there told me that I can apply for appeal (if i want) and told me that if I have passport I can apply now ... 
Can you suggest something?


----------



## Andy Capp

What was the charge? When was the court appearance? Did you attend? Get the case number and appeal it at the public prosecutors (Creek, bur Dubai side, between floating and mactoum bridge). Don't pay the fine yet.
Get the appeal papers from PP and get someone to write your appeal in Arabic saying that you did not attend (if that was the case) cos you were not aware of the case.

Oh, and PM me once you've got 5 posts...


----------



## extremal

Andy Capp said:


> What was the charge? When was the court appearance? Did you attend? Get the case number and appeal it at the public prosecutors (Creek, bur Dubai side, between floating and mactoum bridge). Don't pay the fine yet.
> Get the appeal papers from PP and get someone to write your appeal in Arabic saying that you did not attend (if that was the case) cos you were not aware of the case.
> 
> Oh, and PM me once you've got 5 posts...


Charge is hit and run .. because I didn't wait for police, but other car was not damaged .. maybe just small scratch.
date of the sentence is 26 Nov and I didn't attend because nobody informed me. My case is in Sharjah so can I appeal in other place? What can it give me if I tell them that I was not aware?.. I mean charge is hit and run .. do they care if I came or not


----------



## bigbaddom

Any idea how to check a mates passport or visa number to see if he is wanted. Currently not in the UAE and doesnt want picking up by cid at the airport


----------



## NCFC

*cohabiting advice...*

Hi guys,

I will be moving out to Dubai with my partner who also happens to be Muslim. We dont intend to advertise the fact as it is a personal thing for her. However, we intend to cohabit and I really want to get a feel for exactly what risks there are likely to be in doing this. I realise that it is illegal, but just how likely/commonplace is it for people to be brought to 'justice'? The chances are that we will be marrying this year anyway, but I really don't want to expedite this simply because of a silly law. I have considered the following:

1) Telling people we are married if they ask
2) Putting the apartment in my name

Other than that I am out of ideas. What is your advice on this issue (other than stay out of trouble)

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp

The best words i can use are "Don't take the piss"

You'll (probably) be OK, tbh, I don't know of anyone who's been arrested just for living together, there is always some other "crime" committed.

Don't worry, people get their knickers in a twist over this one rule, and, as I said, it really doesn't happen - as long as you don't go advertising the fact.


----------



## NCFC

Andy Capp said:


> The best words i can use are "Don't take the piss"
> 
> You'll (probably) be OK, tbh, I don't know of anyone who's been arrested just for living together, there is always some other "crime" committed.
> 
> Don't worry, people get their knickers in a twist over this one rule, and, as I said, it really doesn't happen - as long as you don't go advertising the fact.


Thanks pal - sometimes it just helps to get a little perspective. There seems to be a lot of scaremongering going on!


----------



## Andy Capp

NCFC said:


> Thanks pal - sometimes it just helps to get a little perspective. There seems to be a lot of scaremongering going on!


Yeah, that's a weird thing here, people do seem to be all so ready to jump on the "You can't do this, you'll be arrested for that" type conversation, but in reality, it is very much live and let live, a bit of respect goes a long way.

e.g. A while back i had a bit of an altercation with an Arab guy over a parking spot, he was shouting at me in Arabic - I honestly didn't know what he was saying, but retorted (in Egyptian Arabic) something less than complimentary!

He was dumbstruck that this English bloke could call him what i did in his own language. Bottom line was we went for coffee afterwards and now we're mates.

Bit of a diffuse of the situation the he was fine.

Respect for each other, see so much, say nothing....


----------



## Mojomac2

*Public Prosecutor*

Just thought I would post on this site to warn any other Expats what could happen to them if they ask their bank to check a transaction!
I'll cut out the detail but basically asked my bank to check a strange withdrawl, filled out the form and told they charge 100AED if it turns out to be me, fair enough. Phone call a week later to say they have seen the cctv and now we should report it to police. Clarified this in 2 phone calls and an email from me ( no written reply to email) Duly reported to police who called me down a week later , showed me cctv picture ,it was me. major embarrasment and what were the bank playing at getting me to get the police involved????? I have now been charged with wasting police time, referred to the public prosecutor and they have taken my passport. The bank have been useless so now I think I'd better get a lawyer. I'm a 53 year old law abiding citizen, 15 years in the middle east and now this!
My main concern now is how long I will have to wait before my case is heard, anyone have any idea????


----------



## Mojomac2

Mojomac2 said:


> Just thought I would post on this site to warn any other Expats what could happen to them if they ask their bank to check a transaction!
> Its a global bank and we are Premier customers!!
> I'll cut out the detail but basically asked my bank to check a strange withdrawl, filled out the form and told they charge 100AED if it turns out to be me, fair enough. Phone call a week later to say they have seen the cctv and now we should report it to police. Clarified this in 2 phone calls and an email from me ( no written reply to email) Duly reported to police who called me down a week later , showed me cctv picture ,it was me. major embarrasment and what were the bank playing at getting me to get the police involved????? I have now been charged with wasting police time, referred to the public prosecutor and they have taken my passport. The bank have been useless so now I think I'd better get a lawyer. I'm a 53 year old law abiding citizen, 15 years in the middle east and now this!
> My main concern now is how long I will have to wait before my case is heard, anyone have any idea????


----------



## Mojomac2

OMG I dont believe it, just scrolled to the top of the page theres they are flashing at me !!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp

I'm sure this used to be a sticky!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Legal issues maybe are not that important if you play by the rules :confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp

Jynxgirl said:


> Legal issues maybe are not that important if you play by the rules :confused2:


OK, say you hit someone while doing 120 in your car on your way to work, the person you hit was killed, you WILL be arrested, is it not better to know the process or remain ignorant?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Andy Capp said:


> OK, say you hit someone while doing 120 in your car on your way to work, the person you hit was killed, you WILL be arrested, is it not better to know the process or remain ignorant?


Andy, sometimes STUFFS happen.


----------



## Andy Capp

It may happen, but wouldn't you rather know your rights before STUFF happens?


----------



## Elphaba

The thread was unstuck whilst I was away from the board. It is a little long & unwieldy, so it would be clearer if it could be rewritten and then I'll sticky the replacement.

Thanks

-


----------



## SBP

Welcome back Elph, it's been bedlam in your abscence


----------



## herve

herve said:


> Usually 3 months in jail (up to a year) followed by mandatory deportation.


In the high profile lawsuit against me, /snip lost on all 5 counts in US Federal Court. They got a judgment but it is against my defunct company closed in 2006. They spent $12millions dollars to sue me, obviously it was never about the money, they wanted to shut me up, they wanted my book, they failed miserably, a huge defeat for their legal team /snip
They had 25 lawyers against me and my local attorney /snip, you should have seen the court room, packed with /snip lawyers, assistants, IT guys with computers and what not, $2,500 per hour top notch lawyers, at the end they left the court room livid, i beat them.
It makes my Conviction in absentia in Dubai to 5 years in prison a farce, a moquery of justice, i was wrongfully convicted, the trial in the US was a copy of the trial in Dubai, same charges, same witnesses, same fabricated evidences.
Dubai court is totally discredited


----------



## tigertmoore

*A funny one there Herve*



herve said:


> In the high profile lawsuit against me, /snip lost on all 5 counts in US Federal Court. They got a judgment but it is against my defunct company closed in 2006. They spent $12millions dollars to sue me, obviously it was never about the money, they wanted to shut me up, they wanted my book, they failed miserably, a huge defeat for their legal team /snipl of Los Angeles.
> They had 25 lawyers against me and my local attorney /snip, you should have seen the court room, packed with /snip lawyers, assistants, IT guys with computers and what not, $2,500 per hour top notch lawyers, at the end they left the court room livid, i beat them.
> It makes my Conviction in absentia in Dubai to 5 years in prison a farce, a moquery of justice, i was wrongfully convicted, the trial in the US was a copy of the trial in Dubai, same charges, same witnesses, same fabricated evidences.
> Dubai court is totally discredited


Herve: assuming you've already been contacted by us but maybe not... me and a few of my BUDS in Coronado and I think your book and retorts are hysterical... frog suit under a burkha? Damn nice. But you never mentioned how far you had to walk in that girl-suit???

And here we were thinking the flag of your home was white but maybe not to all... again... damn nice. 

Kind regards and respects to those who wander underwater:

TM:eyebrows:


----------



## herve

tigertmoore said:


> Herve: assuming you've already been contacted by us but maybe not... me and a few of my BUDS in Coronado and I think your book and retorts are hysterical... frog suit under a burkha? Damn nice. But you never mentioned how far you had to walk in that girl-suit???
> 
> And here we were thinking the flag of your home was white but maybe not to all... again... damn nice.
> 
> Kind regards and respects to those who wander underwater:
> 
> TM:eyebrows:


All my deepest respects in return to the guys in Coronado. 
I had the visit of one you guys , here in my house a non official visit, and I made a full demo with the equipment i still have. That night I had about 60 lbs of "stuff" strapped on my body, I made a harness to carry my OMG rebreather out of a baby carriage harness, because the OMG harness was too "bulky" in the back, with hoses and apendices. the fins were strapped to my legs, the mask around my neck, a tool "box", some kind of a rope ladder to climb on the boat.
I had a robe to smoothen the edges and the burka on top. once covered by the burka, absolutely nothing showed, zip.
How far, well, from my room, the hallway, the elevator, cross the 50 ++ yards lobby, pass the door and get into the car of a friend, to drive me to the beach.
nobody even looked at me, it was very uncomfortable, so i had to walk slowly which was natural for the "big " girl i looked like. so all together not a long walk
Then another 50 yards at the beach before i took off the burka.
I did not get what you meant with your white flag comment, and trust me, back then there was nothing hysterical, I was in a fekkin s#it, no back ups no cavalry, i was by myself with a couple of friends who took a risk to help me.
Had I not done what I did, I would be in prison overthere. Damn I sneaked out of a country, crossed 1300 miles on the water, sneaked in another country and all that without a passport.


----------

